# Bailey, Lurcher, 4 yrs old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bailey, Lurcher, 4 yrs old


His Story: Found stray - unclaimed.

Salient points: Young wire haired Lurcher. Limited assessment, but gentle natured. Good at mixing with dogs outside. Newly neutered.

Advert: Bailey is a young Lurcher who was found stray. He has been in kennels for 7 months. We have now heard of him and been busy preparing him for homing. He isn't coping well in kennels and has developed patches on his coat probably due to kennel stress. The sooner we can find his home or move him into foster the better.

Bailey has been causing a stir in our rescue with the amount of interest he is generating and indeed as occurred when he went to the vets for neutering. He is a gentle lad, medium size for a Lurcher, not full Greyhound size. Bailey will need time to settle into his home and pick up with housetraining and houserules generally ... so we are a looking for a family who have the skills to enable him to feel reassured and give him the companionship and time to find himself. Beautiful lad who needs a new beginning, true to his name ... a very sweet and popular Spirit.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bailey Lurcher 4 yrs Guildford Surrey.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Baileys foster home:

So pleased to see Bailey today looking a lot brighter. As promised, we took him for a walk along the River and boy was he pleased to be out.



Met a little friend on our travels.

Bailey was very happy today and was more than ready for a lovely long walk. Enjoyed his walk with Merlin but does think every Dog wants to play. I would love to see this boy off lead and do what he was born to do run, run and then some. I bet he looks magnificent in full flight.



A real special boy Bailey and met his "fan" today at the kennels who so wishes her life was different so she could have him.

BAILEY IS STILL LOOKING FOR HIS FOREVER HOME!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bailey has been homed directly so his thread can now be closed.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bailey's home didn't work out so he is back on our books  Here is his ad again ...

Bailey, Lurcher, 4 years old needs home!


Bailey

His Story: Found stray - unclaimed.

Salient points: Young wire haired Lurcher. Limited assessment, but gentle natured. Good at mixing with dogs outside. Newly neutered.

Advert: Bailey is a young Lurcher who was found stray. He has been in kennels for 7 months. We have now heard of him and been busy preparing him for homing. He isn't coping well in kennels and has developed patches on his coat probably due to kennel stress. The sooner we can find his home or move him into foster the better.

Bailey has been causing a stir in our rescue with the amount of interest he is generating and indeed as occurred when he went to the vets for neutering. He is a gentle lad, medium size for a Lurcher not full Greyhound size. Bailey will need time to settle into his home and pick up with housetraining and house rules generally ... so we are a looking for a family who have the skills to offer him, enabling him to feel reassured and give him the companionship and time to find himself. Beautiful lad who needs a new beginning, true to his name ...a very sweet and popular Spirit.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

New photos of Bailey who is currently in foster and still looking for his forever home!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Aww he's beautiful, such a shame the home didn't work out  hopefully he'll find his forever one soon x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bailey is still in foster waiting for his forever family to find him ... is anybody there?!!

Some lovely new photos of the boy with his foster pack ...

Bailey & Ruby

Bailey & Millie

Bailey, Rex & Millie


Hide & seek or just a quick drink?!!

Time for a rest and a little reflection ...


I don't know what they are all looking for, but count me in!

Dreaming that my forever family will come soon ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

As we now know Bailey a little better we have updated his ad. He is still looking for a foster or forever home.

Bailey, Lurcher, 2 years old



*His Story:* Found stray - unclaimed. Was 1 year in kennels now in foster home. Wonderful 'puppy' dog..adjusted to home life fast post kennelling.

*Salient points:* Young wire haired Lurcher. Good with dogs, but he is mouthy in his relationships engaging in play as they do! Still 'chewy'..moving through puppy developments possibly first time in a home environment. Not for cats and Lurcher experienced home if to live with other dogs.

*Advert: *Bailey is a young Lurcher who was found stray and kennelled for 1 year. Bailey is now in foster and living in a home environment perhaps for the first time. His housetraining is there. In fact has done remarkable well in the home with one exception, he can chew when left, but is fast working through this latent puppy phase. Currently exercised on an extender as he learns manners. When restrained by a lead he knows how to gain his freedom! Oh yes very adept with his mouth and oh so clever: Easily checked just don't let your eye off the ball! This is probably exactly how he gained his freedom a year ago so who can blame him. He needs lots of free expression in a secure garden. Bailey is just building his muscle bulk up and adores lovely walks and running like the wind. Meets dogs nicely, but with 'play overtures', though generally well received.

Bailey is spectacular to behold and mesmerising to see in 'full flight' He isn't a full size greyhound, but yes he is tall. Bailey adores people and is oh so loving. Bailey could live with older children who are conscious of how to receive his energy, but needs supervision around visiting children. We are looking for a family who have the skills to offer him, enabling him to feel reassured and give him the companionship and time to find himself. Beautiful lad true to his name ...a very sweet and popular Spirit.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bailey Lurcher 2 yrs Wokingham Barks Fostered.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Can i ask where he is located? and how is he with cats? Thanks.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bailey cannot be homed with cats and is currently located in kennels nr. Gatwick, Surrey.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bailey's 2010 dream came true - he found his forever home!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Bailey's 2010 dream came true - he found his forever home!


great news, very pleased for him, xxxxxx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sadly Bailey's home fell through and he is still looking for his forever home.

His updated ad is below:

Bailey, Lurcher, 4 yrs old



*His Story:* Found stray - unclaimed. Was 1 year in kennels now in a foster home. Wonderful 'puppy' dog ... adjusted to home life fast post kennelling.

*Salient points:* Young wire haired Lurcher. Good with dogs, but he is mouthy in his relationships engaging in play as they do! Still 'chewy' ... moving through puppy developments possibly for the first time in a home environment. No to cats and Lurcher experienced home if to live with other dogs.

*Advert: *Bailey is a young Lurcher who was found stray, and kennelled for 1 year. Bailey is now in foster and living in a home environment perhaps for the first time. His housetraining is there. In fact he has done remarkedly well in the home with one exception, he can chew when left, but is fast working through this latent puppy phase. Currently exercised on an extender as he learns manners. When restrained by a lead ... he knows how to gain his freedom! Oh yes very inept with his mouth and oh so clever: Easy checked just don't let your eye off the ball! This is probably exactly how he gained his freedom a year ago so who can blame him. He needs lots of free expression in a secure garden. Bailey is just building his muscle bulk up through he adored lovely walks and running like the wind. Meets dogs nicely, but with 'play overtures', though generally well received.

Bailey is spectacular to behold and mesmerising to see in 'full flight' He isn't a full size greyhound, but yes he is tall. Bailey adores people and is oh so loving. Bailey could live with older children who are conscious of how to receive his energy, but needs supervision around visiting children. We are looking for a family who have the skills to offer him, enabling him to feel reassured and give him the companionship and time to find himself. Beautiful lad true to his name ... a very sweet and popular Spirit.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bailey Lurcher 2 yrs Lancaster until weekend

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that this dog has now been homed! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

